# i don't want this baby



## 3babesforme

i just found out i'm pregnant with my third boy. i am absolutely devastated and beside myself. i have no connection and have been pretending that i'm not even pregnant. i'm not showing yet so i know it will be real when i start getting a bump. i wish i could turn back time, i would've never have gotten pregnant with him.


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm so sorry your feeling this way 
I'm way upset after finding out my third was another boy but I quickly got over it and he's the most amazing little boy I've ever met . 
I've never been sad at having more boys it's more that I'm not having a girl 
I hope you find some peace 
I'm not sure it's what you want to hear but I'm sure once he's here you will love him unconditionally 
X
I cried whilst having my gender scan tho I couldn't hold t back I really wanted a girl but seeing his little face and seeing him with his brothers is amazing X


----------



## 3babesforme

donnarobinson said:


> I'm so sorry your feeling this way
> I'm way upset after finding out my third was another boy but I quickly got over it and he's the most amazing little boy I've ever met .
> I've never been sad at having more boys it's more that I'm not having a girl
> I hope you find some peace
> I'm not sure it's what you want to hear but I'm sure once he's here you will love him unconditionally
> X
> I cried whilst having my gender scan tho I couldn't hold t back I really wanted a girl but seeing his little face and seeing him with his brothers is amazing X

i know things will get better but for now it's just hard. i will love him so much once he's here. but it's more than i'm grieving for the baby girl i will never have.


----------



## Unexpected212

Nothing you are feeling is bad or wrong. You are mourning the little girl you won't have and that is a valid feeling.

You WILL love this little boy im sure of it

Theres no harm in seeking counselling either if you feel you need help sorting out these emotions.

Gender dissapointment is real and serious and it's ok to feel how you do x


----------



## kittylady

This works both ways and is something a lot of mothers go through but it's a bit taboo because some women get offended. I have two girls and even though I love them so much I wanted a boy and found it hard at first. I'm due with a surprise third and we find out in a few weeks the gender, i know if it's another girl I will be disappointed. It won't change my love for my baby but this is definitely my last and I will grieve for the baby boy I never will have. Love to you xx


----------



## Wombat

It is understandable.... And it will take time to get used to the idea.

I am sure, that once the baby is there, you will love him all the same.

But the mourning of the girl you so much wanted might always be there...

At the moment, just focus on yourself. Being healthy. Try not even to think about pregnancy, and when you do, just think about the baby as a baby. Not boy or girl, but a part of you.

Hope it will ease up for you soon.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## campn

I'm so sorry hun it's pretty hard to really want a relationship and then never have it, I've wanted a girl with DS and this time (we still don't know what we're having) so having to say goodbye to this life you pictured is hard and you're grieving and that's normal, 

I would say if this is your last pregnancy and baby to try to enjoy it as hard as it can be at times cause it will go by fast and they'll grow up fast and you may feel sad that you didn't try to enjoy it more. 

Just think of when you're older and you've 3 young men that adore you and think their mom is a queen! <3


----------

